# MIUI in-call volume



## monkey1883 (Nov 28, 2011)

I tried MIUI a couple days ago, and probably the biggest problem I had (besides with my 16GB sd card) was that the call volume on the other end was extremely low. I'm on cm7 now, and everything's working, but it seems slower than MIUI for some reason. Cm7 is great, but I really want that speed haha. MIUI came with glitch kernel 13, if that makes a difference


----------



## monkey1883 (Nov 28, 2011)

Will a mod please delete this?


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Put glitch on cm7 and it will be faster than miui lol.


----------

